# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή.

## genehunter

Ανοίγω το θέμα .Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει βαριέμαι να ψάχνω.
Μέχρι τι ποσότητα anafranil μπορεί να παίρνει κάποιος ? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να θεραπευθείς τελείως από αυτή τη μαλακία ? Διότι άλλος ψυχίατρος μου λέει ναι άλλος ότι θα χειροτερεύει όσο πάει .Εγώ πάντως βλέπω χειροτέρευση αν και παίρνω αναφρανίλ 130 mg .Υπάρχει κάποιος που εκρίζωσε πλήρως την ασθένεια.

ΥΓ : Από ότι φαίνεται και οι ντόκτορες δεν ξέρουνε που τους πάνε τα 4 . Στο ψάξιμο είναι όλοι.

----------


## ΧΑΒΙΑΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

ΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΦΡΑΝΙΛ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ.

----------


## genehunter

Τι ποσότητα παίρνεις ? Εγώ την έχω αυξήσει κανένα δύο φορές .Τώρα παίρνω 130 mg.Παρενέργειες έχω . Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δεν μου έκανε καλό αλλά η ασθένεια παραμένει σε όλο της το μεγαλείο απλώς με μειωμένη συχνότητα επεισοδίων. Από ότι έχω καταλάβει ουδείς γνωρίζει τι είναι αυτή η ασθένεια και πως θεραπεύεται όπως σε όλες τις νευροψυχικές ασθένειες έχουμε μαύρα μεσάνυχτα. Σκέφτομαι να πάω για κανένα εξορκισμό σε ένα φιλαράκι μου παπά διότι δεν βλέπω η επιστήμη να κάνει κάτι.

----------


## tsiftis

Μην απελπίζεσαι ρε συ... Το έχω πολλά χρόνια και αυτό που θα σου πώ είναι οτι με φάρμακα και μόνο δύσκολα φεύγει. Τουλάχιστον έτσι έγινε σε μένα. Μόνο αν είναι σε ελαφρυά μορφή. Και ναι, αν το αφήσεις γίνεται χειρότερα, χωρίς θεραπεία. Τα φάρμακα βοηθάνε. Δεν θεραπεύουν όμως πλήρως τις περισσότερες φορές. Πρέπει να βρείς κάποιον καλό ψυχολόγο που θα μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς και να ακολουθήσεις συμπεριφορική θεραπεία. Θα σε βοηθήσει επίσης στο να καταλάβεις που ωφείλεται αυτό που έχεις και να το χτυπήσεις στη ρίζα του.

----------


## genehunter

Και εγώ γύρω στα 10 χρόνια το έχω με την τελική του μορφή το πρόβλημα.Το θέμα φίλε μου είναι ότι δεν πιστεύω και πολύ στην ψυχοθεραπεία . ΚΑι φάρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία ? Και κερατάς και δαρμένος δηλαδή ? Μας δουλεύουν ψιλό γαζί οι *********. Είναι ή δεν είναι το θέμα οργανικό βιολογικό γιατί να πάω να λέω μαλακίες να χαλάω και λεφτά ? Απλά πράγματα . Απλώς δεν έχουν βρει το κατάλληλο φάρμακο ακόμα .Γαμώ το στανιό τους.

----------


## AWE

εγω που εχω το ιδιο,εχω γινει σχεδον καλα, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ, σε ψυχιατρο. Και φυσικα γινεται καλα. Τα παντα γινοντε καλα,απλα δεν εχουμε βρει εμεις τον τροπο. ψαξου φιλε και θα γινεις καλα

----------


## genehunter

Εγώ φίλε μου πιστεύω πως το θέμα λύνεται μόνο με σύγχρονες γονιδιακές θεραπείες .Εκεί έχω καταλήξει.Να πάνε να γαμηθούνε όλοι .

----------


## tsiftis

Λάθος κάνεις... Αν δεν χαλάσεις λεφτά για \'\'σένα\'\', για την υγεία σου και κατα συνέπεια για την ζωή σου, για ποιόν θα χαλάσεις; Η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι ένας τρόπος να καταλάβεις τί έχεις και να δουλέψεις πάνω στον τρόπο να το σβήσεις απο τον χαρακτήρα σου. Είμαι απόλυτος στο οτι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να το χτυπήσεις δραστικά στο παρόν χρονικό διάστημα, απο τη στιγμή που δεν σε θεραπεύουν τα φάρμακα. Υπάρχει μια αιτία μάσα σου, που επικαλύπτει τη δράση των φαρμάκων και συνεχίζει να \'\'κρατάει\'\' το πρόβλημα σου. Εκεί πρέπει να χτυπήσεις. Όταν θα βγάλουν καλύτερα φάρμακα, ίσως να ξανακάνουμε τη συζήτηση.. Αν και ελπίζω πως όχι.

----------


## papiseroton

ela aderfe to eixa perasei prin2 xronia kai prin kamia bdomada ξαναξεκινησε!!!! δεν ξερω τι γινεται...παντως πιστευω οτι πληρως δενπρεπει να θεραπευεται...

----------


## papiseroton

tsifti phres kana antikatathliptiko;;;

----------


## genehunter

Ακριβώς φίλε μου ! Τζάμπα τα λεφτά παίρνουν όλοι ! Μας δουλεύουν κανονικά. Μία είναι η θεραπεία λεφτά φαί ****** και φωτιά στα ψυχιατρικά κάτεργα . Να πάνε όλοι να γαμηθούνε . Είναι ανίκανοι.Επιστήμη δεν υπάρχει αν υπήρχε δε θα πέθαινε ο κόσμος και δε θα υπήρχαν τρελοί.Μόνο η Εκκλησία υπάρχει και ο Θεός .Μόνο αυτός έχω ακούσει να σωσεί παρόμοια περίπτωση .ΚΑνένας \"επιστήμων\".
Μας δουλεύουν κανονικότατα οι μαλάκες. Ο κόσμος πρέπει να ξυπνήσει.

----------


## AWE

ντροπη σου που γραφεις τετοιες ακροτητες. αν υπαρχει καποιος υπευθυνος,ας τα διαγραψει ολα αυτα. ελεος πια. ρε φιλε,αν εισαι αγανηκτισμενος βγες εξω και φωναζε. ανοιγεις τοπικ για να σε συμβουλεψουν και βριζεις? αντε κανε μας τη χαρη ρε. λογικο δεν ειναι να πληρωνεις? ε? τι θα τα κανεις τα φραγκα ρε? στον κωλο σου θα τα βαλεις? γιαυτο ειναι. για την υγεια μας. γιαυτο δουλευουμε. πρωτα η υγεια μας ρε. ποιος θεος και ποια εκκλησια ρε φιλε,μας δουλευεις? αντε απο εδω. πανε να σε ξορκισει ο φιλος σου να ηρεμησεις. αντε απο εδω ρε πουστη μου.

----------


## tsiftis

Πολύ πράγμα... Seroxat, Ladose,NEurobin και άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι. Τίποτα. Αν \'\'χρονίσει\'\' μέσα σου δύσκολα φεύγει μόνο με φάρμακα. Βοηθάνε λεν οι γιατροί και ας μην το καταλαβαίνουμε. Πρέπει να συνδυαστούν με ψυχοθεραπεία

----------


## papiseroton

μετα απο 6μηνη θεραπεια με σεροξατ εγινα πληρως καλα... καλυτερα απο πριν...απλα οταν ξαναεμφανιζεται σου γαμει την ψυχολογια τελειως... Δεν ξερω παντως νομιζω και απο προσωπικη εμπειρια οτιειναι απαραιτητα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα.. Δεν περναει απομονο του.. πεφτει η σεροτονινη και γαμιεται το συμπαν... επικρατει ενας εσωτερικος πανικος που δεν σε αφηνει να κανεις τιποτα...το σκεφτεσαι το ξανασκεφτεσαι ,ξερεις οτισκεφτεσαι μαλακιες αλλα παλι δεν μπορεις να το αντιμετωπισεις!!!! μην σκεφτεσι ουτε σχιζοφρενειαουτε μαλακιες.... απλα αυτη η γαμημενηουσια πεφτει το γιατιδεν το ξερει κανεις γιαυτο ξαναγινομαστε σκατα... οι κλασσικες φοβιες μετα μη με κατλαβουν οι φιλοιπως θα παω στη δουλεια τι θα πει η γκομενα μου... ασε που αν το πεις σε κανεναν θα γελαει με τις μαλακιες...μοθεμφανιστηκε ξανα μετα απο 2 χρονια,χωρις λογο.... απλα ειχα μια εντονη εξεταστικη τοσεπτεμβρη... αλλα εκειπουειχα πραγματικο αγχος δεν μου βγηκε και μου βγηκε τωρα πουηρεμησα!!!! πιο πολυ μου την δινει η αισθηση οτι χανεις τον ελεγχο, οτι

----------


## genehunter

> _Originally posted by AWE_
> ντροπη σου που γραφεις τετοιες ακροτητες. αν υπαρχει καποιος υπευθυνος,ας τα διαγραψει ολα αυτα. ελεος πια. ρε φιλε,αν εισαι αγανηκτισμενος βγες εξω και φωναζε. ανοιγεις τοπικ για να σε συμβουλεψουν και βριζεις? αντε κανε μας τη χαρη ρε. λογικο δεν ειναι να πληρωνεις? ε? τι θα τα κανεις τα φραγκα ρε? στον κωλο σου θα τα βαλεις? γιαυτο ειναι. για την υγεια μας. γιαυτο δουλευουμε. πρωτα η υγεια μας ρε. ποιος θεος και ποια εκκλησια ρε φιλε,μας δουλευεις? αντε απο εδω. πανε να σε ξορκισει ο φιλος σου να ηρεμησεις. αντε απο εδω ρε πουστη μου.


Άντε ρε γαμήσου μαλάκα κωλογιατρέ της πλάκας. Για πες μου ρε μαλάκα πόσα γονίδια εκφράζονται στο εγκέφαλο του ανθρώπου . Μαλάκα .Πιο καλά από σας τα ξέρω.

----------


## AWE

δεν ειμαι γιατρος ρε μαλακισμενο και μιλα ποιο καλα. σ ρχομαι μσν να τα πουμε απο κοντα

----------


## genehunter

> _Originally posted by AWE_
> δεν ειμαι γιατρος ρε μαλακισμενο και μιλα ποιο καλα. σ ρχομαι μσν να τα πουμε απο κοντα


το msn δεν είναι δικό μου ρε καθίκι .Της μάνας σου είναι.

----------


## AWE

εσυ ο χριστιανος που θα εξορκιστεις? βριζεις? θα σε τιμωρισει ο θεος. αντε ξορκισου ρε φιλε,μπουκωσου και σε φαρμακα, γινε σαν φυτο και μετα ελα να μας κανεις παραπονα γιατι δεν γινεσαι καλα. αν θες στειλε μσν να μιλησουμε γιατι και εγω το ιδιο εχω (ειχα) και 8α καταλαβεις πολλα πραγματα

----------


## papiseroton

ελα χαλαρωστε ρε οργια... gene αταλαβαινω το θυμο σου γιατι καιεγω καπως ετσι ειμαι΄΄΄το εχειςπερασει για καποια περιοδο΄΄;;;;;;εχεις βγει καθολουαπο τη ολη μαλακια;;;;; η πρωτη φορα δοκιμαζεις φαρμακα;;;; γιατι για να δεις αποτελεσματα θελει καμια 3 βδομαδες και βαλε

----------


## genehunter

Εντάξει φίλε το σταματάω διότι δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί σου .Μου φαίνεσαι καλό παλικάρι. Τι όμαδα είσαι ρε ?

----------


## AWE

ΑΡΗΣ φιλε,εσυ? απο που εισαι? εγω με εναλλακτικη θεραπεια, χωρις φαρμακα, σε ενναλακτικο ψυχιατρο, καμια σχεση με φαρμακα και κλασσικη ιατρικη,ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα και πιστευω οτι θεραπευετε. αυτο που λεω ειναι, οτι θεραπευτε και οτι δεν πρεπει να περνουμε φαρμακα,γιατι αυτα απλα κουκουλωνουν το προβλημα. πρεπει να ασχοληθουμε με την ενεργεια που εχουμε μεσα μας.

----------


## genehunter

δε με πείθεις φίλε δίοτι είμαι διαβασμένος. Άρης ε? Μάλιστα.

----------


## AWE

τι ενοεις διαβασμενος? τι πιστευεις οτι το προκαλει αυτο? θα σε πω και εγω μετα τι πιστευω

----------


## krino

ενδιαφερουσα κουβεντα μπορω να πω....
αν μη τι αλλο ζωντανη...!
συνεχιστε.


;)

----------


## Winston_man

Genehunter μπορεις να γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος? Τι ακριβως παθαινεις? (Αν θες λες βεβαια)

----------


## genehunter

> _Originally posted by AWE_
> τι ενοεις διαβασμενος? τι πιστευεις οτι το προκαλει αυτο? θα σε πω και εγω μετα τι πιστευω


Προκαλείται από τα τόσα χρόνια που έχουμε να πάρουμε πρωτάθλημα και από την απελευθέρωση στον αέρα της τσουκνίδας.

----------


## genehunter

> _Originally posted by Winston_man_
> Genehunter μπορεις να γινεις λιγο πιο συγκεκριμενος? Τι ακριβως παθαινεις? (Αν θες λες βεβαια)


Ψυχαναγκαστική επανάληψη κινήσεων.

----------


## x.ps.

Genehunter μην απελπιζεσαι αγορι μου.Καταλαβαινω οτι ισως εχεις προσπαθησει πολυ για να απαλλαγεις απο αυτο κ το οτι σου επανηλθε τωρα σε πανικοβαλλει κ σε εξοργιζει. Τα εχεις παρει στο κρανιο με ολους γιατι θεωρεις οτι αδυνατουν να σε βοηθησουν. Εγω μαζι σου φιλε μου,αλλα μηπως.....λεω μηπως......ηρθε η ωρα να επιστρατευσεις το πεισμα σου κ τη θεληση σου κ να αναλαβεις να βοηθησεις κ εσυ λιγακι τον εαυτο σου αντι να περιμενεις τα παντα απο τους αλλους?Και προτεινω να αφησεις τις ιδεες περι εξορκισμου ομως ,αν θες να κανεις σοβαρη δουλεια.

----------


## genehunter

Αδερφέ σε καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις . Λες να μην προσπαθούν οι ασθενείες της ασθένειας αυτής μόνοι τους ? Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορούν με τίποτα να απαλλαγούν.
Είναι σα να μου λες να διώξω το ζάχαρο χωρίς ινσουλίνη.Δε γίνεται.

----------


## AWE

γινεται φιλε. κι ομως γινεται

----------


## genehunter

> _Originally posted by papiseroton_
> ελα χαλαρωστε ρε οργια... gene αταλαβαινω το θυμο σου γιατι καιεγω καπως ετσι ειμαι΄΄΄το εχειςπερασει για καποια περιοδο΄΄;;;;;;εχεις βγει καθολουαπο τη ολη μαλακια;;;;; η πρωτη φορα δοκιμαζεις φαρμακα;;;; γιατι για να δεις αποτελεσματα θελει καμια 3 βδομαδες και βαλε


Ναι ρε φίλε έβγαινα και χωρίς τα φάρμακα όμως . Και μόνος μου .Τα φάρμακα εννοείται τα παίρνεις για να εξαληφθεί το φαινόμενο πράγμα το οποίο δεν έγινε.

----------


## x.ps.

ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ Κ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΣΤΟ 100%.ΜΙΑ ΑΠΛΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ....`Η ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΥΤΕ Κ ΑΥΤΟ.ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ....Κ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ.....ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ Κ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΠΟΤΕ.ΞΕΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ.ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ...ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΧΟ ΜΟΥ ΩΣΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΤΥΧΩ.ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ.ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΣΤΟ 100% ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΒΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ,ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΛΟ ΛΟΓΩ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΒΙΩΝΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ...ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΥΜΜΕΝΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΣΜΟ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΙΣΧΥΡΟ ΟΠΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ!ΑΝ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΟΧΟ Κ ΚΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΤΥΧΕΙΣ.ΕΧΕ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΣΚΕΨΗ Κ ΕΜΠΙΣΤΟΣΥΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ.ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΣΜΟ,ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΥΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΣΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΩΤΕΡΑ.....ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ!

----------


## genehunter

Τη λύση θα τη βρω για αυτό είμαι σίγουρος .Το θέμα είναι να τη βρω γρήγορα διότι ο χρόνος ειναι πολύτιμος. Τώρα η επιστήμη είναι στο 1821 ακόμα .Η μόνη μου ελπίδα είναι η πρόοδος της τεχνολογίας.Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει το ίντερνετ και μαθαίνουμε κάποια πράγματα.Να σαι καλά καλό πτυχίο.

----------


## x.ps.

ΕΤΣΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΛΩ.ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ!ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΛΥΣΗ!ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ Κ ΟΧΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ....ΘΑ ΤΗ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΚΡΗ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ!...ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΝΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ ΣΟΥ!ΜΗ ΜΑΣΑΣ!!!ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ.ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ! ΚΑΛΟ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑ!

----------


## genehunter

Εμένα η ιδψ περισσότερο μου μοιάζει με κάτι παρόμοιο με το σύνδρομο τουρέτε παρά με κατάθλιψη . Είναι τελείως διαφορετικά τα φάρμακα όμως στο σύνδρομο τουρετε και διαφορετικά στην κατάθλιψη . Εδώ είναι το περίεργο.

----------


## x.ps.

ΤΟ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΟΥΡΕΤ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΑΤΑΝΙΚΗΤΗ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΒΡΕΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΤΟΥ?(ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΕ ΜΕ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΟΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ).ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΙΔΕΟΨΥΧΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΜΟΥΣ.ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## AWE

η ιψδ συμβαινει γιατι μπλοκαρει η βιοενεργεια στο σωμα μας, εξαιτιας του αγχους και προκαλει ολες αυτες τις χημικες αντιδρασεις στον εγκεφαλο. μακρια απο τα φαρμακα της δυτικης και της κλασσικης ιατρικης. ολα αυτα ειναι για να τα κονομανε οι κωλο φαρμακοβιομηχανιες.

----------


## genehunter

Δε μου λες στο άσθμα μπλοκάρει η βιοενέργεια στους πνεύμονες ?

----------


## AWE

οχι βεβαια. το να κοροιδευεις τον ραιχ και τις θεωριες του,δειχνει οτι σε εχουν πεισει οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες για το δικο τους σωστο. ας ανοιξουμε τα ματια και ας θεραπευτουμε απο τη φυση. δεν σε καταλαβαινω φιλε γενεχυντερ. πως διαφωνεις? το εχεις ψαξει αυτο που σ λεω? εγω λοιπον σ λεω,οτι απειρα ατομα θεραπευοντε με αυτα που σ λεω,χωρις να περνουν σταγονα απο τα δηλητηρια της κλασσικης δυτικης ιατρικης.

----------


## τεο

GEIA SOU FILE AWE.NAS E ROTISO KATI?

----------


## AWE

ναι

----------


## genehunter

> _Originally posted by AWE_
> οχι βεβαια. το να κοροιδευεις τον ραιχ και τις θεωριες του,δειχνει οτι σε εχουν πεισει οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες για το δικο τους σωστο. ας ανοιξουμε τα ματια και ας θεραπευτουμε απο τη φυση. δεν σε καταλαβαινω φιλε γενεχυντερ. πως διαφωνεις? το εχεις ψαξει αυτο που σ λεω? εγω λοιπον σ λεω,οτι απειρα ατομα θεραπευοντε με αυτα που σ λεω,χωρις να περνουν σταγονα απο τα δηλητηρια της κλασσικης δυτικης ιατρικης.


Για ποιον Ράιτ λες για τον Βίλχεμ Ράιτ που έχει γράψει ένα βιβλίο σχετικά με την ψυχολογία του Ναζισμού ? 

Μακάρι να έχει δικιο ,αν έχει δίκιο τότε έχουμε ελπίδες .

----------


## velout

Επειδή και εγώ ψάχνομαι με εναλλακτικές θεραπείες νομίζω ότι ο AWE εννοεί τη σωματική ψυχοθεραπεία η αλλιώς ραιχική.Υπάρχουν αρκετοί σωματικοί θεραπευτές στην Ελλάδα τώρα δεν έχω καταλάβει αν η οργόνοθεραπεία είναι το άγγιγμα και η αποσυμφόρηση των ενεργειακών κέντρων από εντάσεις που κάνουν οι σωματοθεραπευτές.Αν μπορείς εξήγησέ μας πώς γίνεται η οργονοθεραπεία.(Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Ραίχ είχε εφευρει ενα μηχανημα που δεσμευε την συμπαντικη ενεργεια κα ετσι θςεραπευε).ΥΓ. GENEHUNTER εχεις προσωπικο μηνυμα.

----------


## zinovia

Απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια, τα συμπτωματα της ιψδ που με βασανιζαν βελτειωθηκαν πολυ με την ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## mihalis

Γεια σε όλους. Πάσχω απο ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή αλλα το γεγονος οτι βρίζω με κανει να πιστεύω οτι εχω και το σύνδρομο Τουρέτ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω και τα δύο?
Ηθελα να ρωτήσω τι φάρμακα σας έδωσε ο ψυχίατρος γιατί εμενα μου έδωσε Seroquel και βελτίωση δεν βλέπω και νιώθω απελπισία μην τρελλαθω. Εσεις με αυτή την αρρώστεια πως γεμίζετε τη μέρα σας?

----------


## mihalis

Κατι ενθαρρυντικό ειναι το εξής. Μέχρι και ο Αινσταιν ειχε ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή αλλα δεν ξέρω αν είχε και το σύνδρομο τουρετ. Κοιτάξτε το λινκ αλλα παρακαλώ να μου απαντησετε σχετικά με τα φάρμακα που πέρνετε.

http://www.disabled-world.com/artman/publish/famous-ocd.shtml

----------


## nikos09

γεια σας 

εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει αν η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη ειναι ψυχωση.γιατι εμαθα οτι ψυχωση ειναι διαφορες ασθενιες.εμενα μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι ψυχωτικος ξερει κανεις;

----------


## mihalis

Εμενα μου είπαν οτι εχω ψυχωση αλλα εγω ψάχνομαι μεταξύ τησ ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής και του συνδρόμου τουρετ γιατι μου έρχονται άσχημα λόγια στο μυαλό. Ψύχωση είναι κόλημα με κάτι που δεν νομίζω οτι εχω. Σχετικά με τα φάρμακα τι σας χορήγησαν?

----------


## nikos09

ρισπενταλ, σολιαν, παλιοτερα ζιπρεξ και ενα χρονοκατι δεν το θυμαμαι γιατι δεν επερνα πολυ καιρο.τωρα περνο μισο σολιαν και ενα αντιανχολιτικο

----------


## mihalis

Ποσα χρόνια είσαι έτσι? Σε βοήθησαν τα χάπια? Εγω ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έχω...κατι απο τις παραπάνω τρεις ασθένειες μάλλον. Μου ρχετε συνέχεια να βρίζω και δεν ειναι καλό

----------


## nikos09

ειμαι 4 χρονια.3 χρονια επερνα χαπια και δεν εγινε τιποτα μετα ερωτευθηκα και χωρις χαπια αφου αποφασισα να τα σταματησω σταματησαν και τα συπτωματα για 6 μηνες μετα ειχα για 3 μηνες συπτωματα τα οποια περασαν με μισο σολιαν και αντιανχολιτικο, τα οποια περνω ακομα γιατι εχω ακομα συπτωματα ελαχιστα βεβαια αλλα εχω .τελικα ομως δεν ξερω τι εχω

----------


## genehunter

O έρωτας φαινεται ότι προσωρινά παίζει καλό ρόλο στην ασθένεια δηλαδη μειώνει τα συμπτώματα ίσως διότι και αυτος είναι μία άλλη μικρή αλλά ευχάριστη ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή .Έχει να κάνει με την σεροτονίνη και αυτός στον εγκέφαλο βέβαια μακροχρόνια ο έρωτας δεν κάνει και πολλά ως αναφορά την ασθένεια.Προσωπικά όταν ψιλοερωτεύομαι έχω μία έξαρση της ασθένειας όταν επικρατεί το λογικό έναντι του συναισθηματικού στον εγκέφαλο η ασθένεια κοντρολάρεται καλύτερα . Είναι και κάπως προσωπικό το θέμα .

Κάποιος από την οικογένεια σου έχεις συμπτώματα ιδψ ? Επίσης το φάρμακο πάντα ήταν αυτό ή το άλλαξες με κάποιο άλλο κάποια περίοδο ?

----------


## nikos09

πρωτον δεν ξερω αν ειμαι ιδψ γαιτι ο γιατρος μου μου εχει πει οτι ειμαι απλα ψυχωτικος τιποτα αλλο.επισης δεν ξερω τι ειναι ιδψ και τι συπτωματα εχει.δευτερον ο ερωτας για μενα δεν εχει να κανει με ουσιες στον εγκεφαλο οσο με την ψυχη και το πνευμα.περνω σολιαν τωρα αλλα παλιοτερα επερνα πιο πολλα και πιο βαρια φαρμακα.

----------


## genehunter

Σωστό για τον έρωτα αλλά επηρρεάζει και διάφορες ουσίες στον εγκέφαλο μας.Αυτό είναι βέβαιον. 

Ίσως υπάρχει και συνδεση με την ιδψ κατά τη γνώμη μου διότι επηρρεάζουν την ιδια ουσία.Για αυτό ρώτησα αν είδες κάποια διαφορά.

Δεν είμαι γιατρός ή ψυχολόγος αλλά ιδιωτικός ερευνητής ντετέκτιβ της ιδψ.

----------


## nikos09

κατα εμενε πρωτα επιρεαζεται η ψυχη και το πνευμα και μετα η ουσια
τελικα ιδψ τι ειναι?

----------


## genehunter

ιδψ σε συντομία η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή.
Αυτό που λες ψυχή δεν είναι άυλο , έχει βιοχημεια όπως και κάθε τι που μας αποτελεί.
Ο έρωτας είναι μια βιοχημική και νευροφυσιολογική \"διαταραχή\" με την καλή έννοια του εγκεφάλου μας.
Αν δεν έχεις ιδψ να είσαι ευτυχισμένος διότι τη γλίτωσες τουλάχιστον από αυτό...:)
Να σαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## AWE

κοιτα να ειναι ευτυχισμενος επειδη δεν εχεις ιψδ δεν ισχυει εν μερη,γιατι ο νικος ειπε οτι διαγνωστηκε ως ψυχωτικος. δεν νομιζω οτι ψυχωτικος ειναι καλυτερο απο ιψδ.

----------


## spirosk

Ο πάσχων από ιψδ ξέρει πολύ καλά τι είναι αληθινό και τι όχι, στις ψυχώσεις νομίζω είναι διαφορετικό. Πάντως όλα κοντρολάρονται και ξεπερνιόνται ώστε να έχουμε μιας καλής ποιότητας ζωής.

----------


## zinovia

Ναι παιδια!Με την καταλληλη παρακολουθηση η ιψδ ελεγχεται σε ικανοποιητικο βαθμο και η φυσιολογικη, ηρεμη ζωη επανερχεται.Δεν ειναι μια μη αναστρεψιμη κατασταση.

----------


## spirosk

ζηνοβία αν θες στείλε μου το msn σου με μηνυμα που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι

----------


## zinovia

Δεν εχω μσν.Στειλε u2u.

----------


## nikos09

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια εγω απλα μπερδευω την πραγματικοτητα ,με την φαντασια.οποτε δεν ειμαι ιδψ.

----------


## nikos09

επισης για μενα η ψυχη ειναι αυτη που &lt;δινει την εντολη&gt; να εκριθουν αυτες οι ουσιες οπως και το πνευμα απλα ειναι η δικη μου εκδοχη δεν ειμαι υλιστης η ορθολογιστης σιγουρα κατι αλλο υπαρχη περα τις υλης

----------


## mihalis

Γεγονός ειναι πάντως για μενα οτι πολλες ψυχικέσ νόσοι οφείλονται σε \"ανισορροπια ορμονών\" οι οποιεσ ορμόνες εκρίνονται είτε απο την υπόφυση του εγκεφάλλου είτε απο τα επινεφρίδια απο οσο ξέρω και οι επιστήμονες υποστηρίζουν. Τον ιδιο και σημαντικότερο ρόλο παίζουν οι νευροδιαβιβαστές που αν για κάποιο λόγο σταματήσουν να συνεργάζονται παίρνουμε λάθος μυνήματα, εικόνες κτλ.
Γι\' αυτο μας χορηγούν φάρμακα που αυξάνουν την σεροτονίνη πχ.
Και ακομα η χημεία του εγκεφάλου μπορεί να αλλάξει απο εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα που μας δημιουργούν αγχος κυρίως κι ετσι \"μπλοκάρει\" το σύστημα των μηνυμάτων του εγκεφάλλου. Ολα αυτα ειναι προσωπικές μου σκεψεις.

----------


## nikos09

αν προσπαθησουμε ολα να τα λυσουμε μεσο της αναλυσης της χημειας του εγκαφαλου και να πιστευουμε οτι αυτες φταινε για τις ψυχικες νοσους τοτε κατα την γνωμη μου γιατρεια δεν θα υπαρξη.αν εισαι καλα με τον εαυτο σου η αν προσπαθησεις να εισαι καλα κατα την διαρκεια οποιας δηποτε νοσους τοτε γινεσε καλα, και τοτε η χυμειες με ενα τροπο επανερχονται στα φυσιολογικα τους.οι χημειες ειναι χημειες και η ψυχη ,ψυχη

----------

